# Good Energy Data - Wasted



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

See All U.S. Energy Consumption in One Giant Flow Diagram

This is really sad. There is something to be learned here. For example all the hype on solar, which I like, and it's still under 1% of our needs. I also didn't know nuclear was 9% or less as I had heard it was 20% but maybe that's just electric capacity not total energy. Then I was intrigued that 59% of all energy is wasted. WTF I thought, no way, and then you read how they come to that conclusion. To the authors (government) getting from point a to point b with gasoline is only 20% efficient. I'm sorry but that's picked out of politically thin air.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

People today " some people " waste everything , nothing new here , only preppers save .


----------

